

RoboHornet: The Next Big Thing In Browser Benchmarking - LordDCLXVI
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/robohornet-web-browser-performance,3303.html

======
tlrobinson
I'm excited about RoboHornet. A bunch of people from well-known web companies,
browsers, and frameworks are involved
([https://github.com/robohornet/robohornet/wiki/Committee-
Memb...](https://github.com/robohornet/robohornet/wiki/Committee-Membership))
and you can be too: [https://github.com/robohornet/robohornet/wiki/Community-
Part...](https://github.com/robohornet/robohornet/wiki/Community-
Participation)

